# Tivo Premiere W/Lifetime - New Open Box



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a new open box Lifetime Premiere:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181980650561?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks for looking


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Sold


----------



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

$280 plus $15 shipping. I don't know the going rate for these, but it seems like a bargain, IMHO.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

It is definately. Wish I couldve gotten more but unfortunately these older model boxes dont go for much anymore. I still made a nice profit considering what I actually paid for the box, and the lifetime put on it.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

MeInDallas said:


> It is definately. Wish I couldve gotten more but unfortunately these older model boxes dont go for much anymore. I still made a nice profit considering what I actually paid for the box, and the lifetime put on it.


Since you said New Open Box,
How and when did you get Lifetime Service added to the Premiere?

I have 2 NIB Premieres w/o Service that I might like to get Lifetime Service on.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Since you said New Open Box,
> How and when did you get Lifetime Service added to the Premiere?
> 
> I have 2 NIB Premieres w/o Service that I might like to get Lifetime Service on.


Well I got one of those emails from Tivo back in August for the $99 lifetime on a Premiere 4 that was sitting idle. While I had the lady on the phone, I asked about the new boxes I had sitting here, and she added lifetimes to them for me. Just the right person on the phone at the right time


----------

